# My dorky dog!



## Scout (Sep 27, 2009)

Caught my 6 month old lab looking like a dork!


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 27, 2009)

I think he had one too many!


----------



## Big (Sep 27, 2009)

Probably the last thing that will make me smile before I head off to bed!


----------

